# ما هي تركيبة المسك



## toufiktop (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
أريد معرفة تركيبة المسك ...
هل هي سهلة و هل يركب من مواد طبيعية أم اصطناعية
...ارجو المساعدة جزاكم الله خير


----------

